# under deck rod storage tubes -help



## TroutTrent (Nov 29, 2016)

All, 

i got a 2001 15' Mitzi and the plastic rod tubes under the front deck are simply old and brittle. 2 have been JB welded and i just broke a third. Where can i buy replacement tubes? i assume its just some plastic tubing that can be molded with a heat gun or stove top? any ideas? 

I have put some images of the tubes in question below


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Hardware store pvc pipe.

I think TH marine sells something application specific too.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Believe that the pic shows the exact tube setup that TH Marine sells... I'd look for thin-wall PVC that matches what you currently have (except for the color...)
then do my best to mate it to the existing exterior flanges already in place... Looking at that dark plastic tubing that's fracturing out on you and guessing it was never meant to last long term the way even thin wall PVC is...

Hope this helps -"Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Listen to @lemaymiami (except the fun part)

There are a few threads on here showing how to flare the end of the pvc pipe. Then you can put the black plastic piece right back on.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Just went through something similar on my 17T. PVC doesn't fit right, but this does. McMaster-Carr (scroll down to 
*Semi-Flexible Plastic Pipe for Water )*


The 2 size is a perfect fit. I will say that it was a little pricey, especially after shipping, but it was the only tubing that I found to work with the flanges.


----------



## Paul kritzinger (Jan 10, 2016)

2” central vac tubing is what I used on my Mitzi. Thin walled, heat moldable and Teflon like interior coating


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I got this from another site, so I don't have any experience personally. Use golf bag tubes...light weight, can be bought in different sizes, has a rolled or flared end. And cheap...about 3 bucks on Amazon


----------

